# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر انضباط

## T!G3R

سلام
حاجی اصلا انظباط مگاه تاثیر داره تو دانشگاه؟؟؟؟
فکر نکنم!!!!
من تا حالا در مورد این چیزی از دوستام که رفتن دانشگاه نشنیدم!!!!؟!!!! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Egotist

> سلام ایا انظباط پیش دانشگاهی ملاکی برای دانشگاه هاست؟ممنون

----------


## the END

خیر دوست من

----------


## -AMiN-

من شنیدم به کسایی که انظباط  پایینی دارن خوابگاه نمیدن... الله اعلم!!!

----------


## biology115

> من شنیدم به کسایی که انظباط  پایینی دارن خوابگاه نمیدن... الله اعلم!!!


منم شنیدم کسایی که انضباط پایینی دارن رو اصلا به دانشگاه راه نمیدن ... الله اعلم .....

----------


## nacli

> منم شنیدم کسایی که انضباط پایینی دارن رو اصلا به دانشگاه راه نمیدن ... الله اعلم .....


خخخخخ یارو یه سال خر زده کنکور داده قبول شده بعد واسه انضباط راه ندن؟؟؟  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): این حرفا رو میزنن ک تو مجیط مدرسه پسر خوبی باشین

----------


## mahdi-de

سلام مدرسه ما هم پارسال انظباط رو هی می گفت تهدید می کرد آخه خیلی ها مدرسه نمی یومدن .....
ولی 
آخرش هر کی قبول شد انظباط خوب دادن یادمه چنتا از بچه های رو هم 3 بار از مدرسه اخراج(ی روزه) کرد 
اما تاثیر ندادن .....
بازم از پارسالی ها تون بپرسین سیستم مدرستئن چطوره.....

----------


## biology115

دو دروغ بسیار بزرگ که تو مدرسه ما شایع بود ، حالا شما رو نمیدونم :

1- اگه از کسی گوشی گرفتیم دیگه پس نمیدیم

2- اگه حیون بازی دربیارید 5 نمره از انضباط بچه ها کم میشه ...

----------


## T!G3R

> منم شنیدم کسایی که انضباط پایینی دارن رو اصلا به دانشگاه راه نمیدن ... الله اعلم .....


اره خخخخخ
منم شنیدم کسایی رو که انظباط پایینی دارن باید برن بمیرن... الله اعلم...

----------


## broslee

این چیه.مدیر ما میگه برای تحقیقات ازدواج میان از ما میپرسن.اگه انظباط تون کم باشه ،وای وای

میخواد زمینه سازی کنه اینو بگه:روز قیامت از نمره ی انظباط تون هم میپرسن.

به قول پسرخالم:
اگه گفت خدا یکیه ازش قبول کنید،دیگه هر چی گفت برا خودش گفته.

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> این چیه.مدیر ما میگه برای تحقیقات ازدواج میان از ما میپرسن.اگه انظباط تون کم باشه ،وای وای
> 
> میخواد زمینه سازی کنه اینو بگه:روز قیامت از نمره ی انظباط تون هم میپرسن.
> 
> به قول پسرخالم:
> اگه گفت خدا یکیه ازش قبول کنید،دیگه هر چی گفت برا خودش گفته.


تحقیقات ازدواج خخخخخخ

----------


## biology115

> این چیه.مدیر ما میگه برای تحقیقات ازدواج میان از ما میپرسن.اگه انظباط تون کم باشه ،وای وای
> 
> میخواد زمینه سازی کنه اینو بگه:روز قیامت از نمره ی انظباط تون هم میپرسن.
> 
> به قول پسرخالم:
> اگه گفت خدا یکیه ازش قبول کنید،دیگه هر چی گفت برا خودش گفته.


در کل بگو اگه کسی انضباط پایینی داره نمیتونه از پل صراط رد بشه ...

----------


## reza1375

والا بقیه رشته هارو نمیدونم ولی برای تربیت معلم  دیدم که از مدیر مدرسه سوال پرسیده میشه..

من با هزارتا کار تو مدرسه (البته دور از چشم مدیر و ناظم) بیسته انضباطم  :Y (742): 

بستگی به معرفت مدیرتون داره.. :Yahoo (10):

----------


## djamin

سلام دانشگاهی ندیدم که به انضباط نگاه کنه اما یکی از دوستانم توی دانشگاه فرهنگیان میخونه گفت توی مصاحبه که داشتم نام مدیر و مدرسه پرسیدن و به انضباطم نگاه کردن.
البته خوب هردانشگاه قوانین خودشه داره مثلا مث دانشکده اطلاعات یا دانشگاه های نظامی که باید ببین پدر و مادر خانواده ات چیکارن.بماند که بعضی دانشگاه ها هم خدایی کاری به هیچی ندارن فقط میخوان دانشجو داشته باشن(به نظرم اینا خیلی باحالن.مث دانشگاه ما :Yahoo (20): )

----------


## SHARIF

> تحقیقات ازدواج خخخخخخ


البته چنین اتفاقی تو مدرسه ما افتاده :Yahoo (4): 
یه بارم مدیر و معاونمون برای یکی از بچه ها رفته بودن خواستگاری :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام ایا انظباط پیش دانشگاهی ملاکی برای دانشگاه هاست؟ممنون


والا معاونمون که خیلی میگف از دانشگا برا پذیرش زنگ میزنن و وضع شرکت در نماز و انضباط و ... رو میپرسن...(مثلا میخواس خرمون کنه بریم مدرسه)
هیچ اتفاقیم نیفتاده تا حالا فکر نکنم در آینده هم بیفته

----------

